# If Anglo Irish take over INBS?



## Don_08 (19 Sep 2008)

What happens then with guarantees?

Have €40k in joint account with INBS in a 12 month fixed term account and €20k in Anglo Irish.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (19 Sep 2008)

Initially at least, you will have three guarantees of €20k each. 

It depends on the structure of the takeover. It's too early to call. No need to worry at the moment.

Brendan


----------



## MissSherry (19 Sep 2008)

Can anyone tell me if this is a safe situation to sit on for a while? I have almost 40k in INBS savings account. Was considering moving the whole lot today but maybe i should just move 20k. Any advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## dmv (19 Sep 2008)

Brendan said:


> Initially at least, you will have three guarantees of €20k each.
> 
> It depends on the structure of the takeover. It's too early to call. No need to worry at the moment.
> 
> Brendan



i herd on the RADIO today that 20 K gaurantee is per account not per person so your alright I'd say


----------

